# So I bought an allroad...



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Picked up a 2001 2.7T 6MT in the green. The exterior is in perfect shape. The interior needs some reconditioning. The engine just had the timing belt replaced less than 2000 miles ago and I have the receipt for that work from a very reputable shop. Runs very well and in the less than 24 hours I have had it, I love it.

All of the items in the interior are cosmetic, but I wondered if anyone has found a source for a color matched paint to repair the scuffed / broken interior plastic parts.

Also looking to add either a head unit with Bluetooth or an aux in. I would like to be able to control my Android phone via the steering wheel for skip and such. Thus far I have only seen control for iPhones.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Woot! Congrats! Depending on the severity of your interior you may want to keep an eye out for a complete AR or S6 interior in pristine condition. 

There’s a place that has brand new, NOS AR steering wheels for about $1h.

There are only 5 left. Grab one NOW! 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine-...ather-Heated-Steering-Wheel-NOS-/290930037688


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

petethepug said:


> Woot! Congrats! Depending on the severity of your interior you may want to keep an eye out for a complete AR or S6 interior in pristine condition.
> 
> There’s a place that has brand new, NOS AR steering wheels for about $1h.
> 
> ...


That is a good find. The only bad thing is, my interior is green...this wheel might look a tad strange.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Most manufacturers never color match as many interior pieces as Audi. A total Highland green interior was a really bold move by Audi when black & tan was standard.

I’m not sure if your airbag was green too, regardless, I d get the wheel just to run so you could send out the oe wheel to be restored or use for donor parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree, very very bold. Everything is Highland green, steering wheel, airbag, dash, etc.

I have the luxury of owning a B5 Passat as well, so if I did send mine out for refurbishment I can drive that for a time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

